# Who's riding Christmas Day?



## totallyfixed (20 Dec 2014)

We will be in Cheshire [Holmes Chapel] and going out for a pootle in the morning to work up an appetite. Any other CC'ers in the area likely to be out and about?


----------



## Saluki (20 Dec 2014)

As long as it's not howling it down with rain, we'll be out for a ride. Not necessarily a long ride but maybe a quick hour out.


----------



## BrynCP (20 Dec 2014)

I plan to do a 25 mile ride in the morning (maybe more if I am up earlier). Looking dry but breezy on the forecast.


----------



## toeknee (20 Dec 2014)

Hopefully out for a quick 20 ....


----------



## toeknee (20 Dec 2014)

Or is that 40 .....?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2014)

For me Christmas day is traditionally a day for walking boots, not bikes. 

Hope the weather's nice, whatever you choose to do, even if it's just watching telly.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2014)

Family Time, I've never cycled Xmas day or boxing day.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2014)

Would love to but it aint appenin.


----------



## andyfraser (20 Dec 2014)

It won't happen here either. OH will want to get up and open presents straight away. I may have a window of one hour between doing what the OH wants and going out for Christmas dinner (after which I won't physically be able to get on a bike) and any suggestion of using that time for riding will be shot down.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Dec 2014)

I am going to try to blag an hour out in the morning to hammer a quick 20mile loop around the back of Tatton. Dinner will be late afternoon and presents will be early, so I am fairly hopeful.


----------



## 0lonerider (20 Dec 2014)

if i find a ride! il notbe cycling!


----------



## drummerbod (20 Dec 2014)

Will try and get an hour and a half in before 9.30am. All my kids are teenagers so don't get up before 10am even on xmas day!


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Dec 2014)

I will be out for a quick one as long as it's not driving rain. I need to pop over to my Brothers for last minute present delivery


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Dec 2014)

Richmond park for me if the weather is nice . I'll get home to a Christmas dinner cooked by Mum


----------



## I like Skol (20 Dec 2014)

If only I could. Father and brother staying over Christmas so I don't think I would be popular if I cleared off leaving Lady Skol to cope with them +2 kids +cooking the dinner.

EDIT: Copied into the active thread. Mods can delete this if needed


----------



## I like Skol (20 Dec 2014)

Oops, better post this in the active thread.......


I like Skol said:


> If only I could. Father and brother staying over Christmas so I don't think I would be popular if I cleared off leaving Lady Skol to cope with them +2 kids +cooking the dinner.


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Dec 2014)

Er... NO 
It's the only time of year when I eat as much as I can stuff in my face. Good week off cycling for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2014)

I always try to ride Christmas and New Years. My club has an organized ride every New Years.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2014)

No chance, as we will be going round to cook dinner at my MILs.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2014)

Having the family round so Bob hope or no hope are the choices


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2014)

Would like to as it's Boxing Day I'm meeting up with the family so Christmas Day will be free but, at the moment, weather forecast says it's not to get above freezing all day so it will probably just have to be some brisk walking.


----------



## paul04 (21 Dec 2014)

I will go out if its not raining.


----------



## Twinks (21 Dec 2014)

Deffo. Just checked the forecast and looks the best day we've had around here for ages so ain't gonna waste it.


----------



## bpsmith (21 Dec 2014)

Nothing for me on Christmas Day, as both sets of parents round and day spent with my boy, the missus and them. Boxing Day I am out watching the footie.

Need to get 62 miles in before NY though, so might be a Gran Fondo in the rain before NY.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Dec 2014)

Well, all of my prezzies are cycling related. Solarstorm lights for the mtb, lezyne micro drive lights and syncros bags for the hybrid, altura leggings, base layer and jacket. I`ll have to test them all out, obviously


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Dec 2014)

Christmas day here is like your Boxing Day as we celebrate Christmas on the evening of the 24th.

On the 25th we will cycle the 8 miles to Jannies mum and dads and have Boxing day dinner with the family providing we have some nice weather.

By nice I mean no driving rain and gales that we seem to have had for weeks.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Nothing for me on Christmas Day, as both sets of parents round and day spent with my boy, the missus and them. Boxing Day I am out watching the footie.
> 
> Need to get 62 miles in before NY though, so might be a Gran Fondo in the rain before NY.


See, theres your chance , forget the footie


----------



## bpsmith (21 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> See, theres your chance , forget the footie


I had a season ticket for the Swans for 10 years. Stopped one year, as money was tight, and we got bloody promoted to the Premier League. Couldn't get a season ticket for love nor money since, until this season when a mate's mate couldn't afford it. Been every game so far, but...it is getting in the way of the cycling chances a tiny bit. I actually think that I may not take the offer up next year, if it comes about again. Until then, I plan to make the most of it.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2014)

I'll see what the weather's like and I may go out for a pootle.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Dec 2014)

fossyant said:


> No chance, as we will be going round to cook dinner at my MILs.


Similar situation for me, but given the outlaws know and understand that cycling is a big deal for us they don't mind, and given their daughter's results nationally they are also quite proud, so even though dr_pink is helping to cook dinner we will eat a bit later. Neither us could do justice to the food anyway if we didn't burn some calories first.


----------



## Big Nick (21 Dec 2014)

10 miles down to my daughters which I intend riding as fast as I can!!


----------



## Squid lips (21 Dec 2014)

Gonna try a get an hour in before the out laws turn up or preferably when there here


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Dec 2014)

I can't afford a divorce, so probably not. 

I'm hoping to get a good few rides in over the Xmas period though.


----------



## Squid lips (21 Dec 2014)

Good point I wasn't thinking of spending that much either


----------



## Freds Dad (21 Dec 2014)

Would love to but working 7am to 1pm then Christmas dinner is booked in for 2pm but may look at getting out on Boxing Day if the weather is decent.


----------



## mark c (21 Dec 2014)

Maybe if i can sneak out but it wont be for long as i,m cooking !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Dec 2014)

Last year we did a 100km ride on Christmas day. This year, I will settle for managing to walk 100 metres. I think it is probably the most realistic target i can set! You never know i might even subject you all to a write up of it!


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Last year we did a 100km ride on Christmas day. This year, I will settle for managing to walk 100 metres. I think it is probably the most realistic target i can set! You never know if might even subject you all to a write up of it!


We'll hold you to that....


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2014)

think i might take bike to LBS to get headset done, if i do then it will prob be bike if not then it will be a (just shy of) 10 mile run. although if it's icy or otherwise bad outside it will be the run over the ride
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2014)

Squid lips said:


> Gonna try a get an hour in before the out laws turn up or preferably when there here


i tried that recently, less than 3 miles away i hit cold, ice and thorns.....my first road side puncture, and to add insult to injury it was on the back! just dropped the wheel out when a couple chaps i had ridden with about a month ago rode past and stopped to help (pretty much fix by them selves) my flat. luckily i had a tube and a CO2 inflator but they used their pump  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Ian193 (21 Dec 2014)

Not Christmas day but hope to get out for a spin on boxing day


----------



## Andy Jeffery (21 Dec 2014)

Not allowed. Already begged said the roads will be quiet but not a chance. Boxing Day though is another story! I will be out!


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2014)

Doubtful especially if I stay at parents at Xmas eve. I could put a bike in car but hilly round there and still injured. And it's cold!


----------



## SWSteve (21 Dec 2014)

I would love to, but visiting lots of family would mean there is no time for a Christmas ride


----------



## SWSteve (21 Dec 2014)

That said, Boxing day I will be hitting the local parks on my CX to experience off road riding for the first time since I was about 8


----------



## Paul139 (21 Dec 2014)

Weather is looking good here (Essex) 6 degrees brrrr,but sunny and the boss has said she fancies going out for a spin so it's looking good for perhaps a quick 10-15 miles.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Dec 2014)

Another good reason for going out for a ride is that everyone we meet says hello, even in Cheshire .


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (21 Dec 2014)

I did it last year and despite the brief hailstorm, it was the highlight of my day. So I'll be doing it again this year for sure


----------



## jack smith (22 Dec 2014)

Im out the winds due to die down!!


----------



## Crankarm (22 Dec 2014)

Nope, I shall be resting the pedals for a few days. 35 - 40 miles a day pretty much everyday you need a rest. Well I do. I'm not one of the part time leisure cyclists on here that might cycle 5 miles each week that could do with riding over the Christmas break .


----------



## jack smith (22 Dec 2014)

From the 27th onwards ill be training hard daily for the tour of cambridgeshire in june, so a few medium rodes over christmas will have to be out in to keep the food overload at bay! managed to get front of the pack  What have i got myself into


----------



## Roscoe (22 Dec 2014)

Will be up at my normal 5am, wife and teenage son won't surface until 9am, so after I've walked the pups I'll go out for an hour just to stretch the legs and get some air.


----------



## stevey (22 Dec 2014)

Yep definitely me and the o/h maybe do 10-20 miles.


----------



## toeknee (22 Dec 2014)

Mmmm.....think I might have to change my ride plans, for good reason though, we have just discovered that for the first time in I don't know how many years, that Mrs T is actually off work Xmas eve & Xmas day, and she is in NY eve & NY day on 12 hr shifts, so now I will be making the most of my time off with her & my sons. I Don't return to work till the 5th jan, so plenty of other time for a ride. .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2014)

Running a 5k parkrun in Cranleigh if all goes to plan. Was tempted to ride there and back but the timings don't suit a certain bird.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2014)

I hope I will get out with my son. He is 14 and we have bought him some cycling clothing for Christmas so he will be itching to get out for a ride. Leave my parents to snooze off Christmas dinner and amuse the rest of the family !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 Dec 2014)

I'll be out for 70-80 miles xmas day,got zero interest in xmas,neither has my new partner,she's decided to have a duvet day and is doing nothing till the evening,so I've got most of the day for cycling........result!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2014)

Just got the blessing from 'er indoors for a Christmas Day ride, as long as I am back and ready to leave the house at 9am. Early start it will be then.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just got the blessing from 'er indoors for a Christmas Day ride, as long as I am back and ready to leave the house at 9am. Early start it will be then.


So not that different from normal then?


----------



## arranandy (23 Dec 2014)

Planning to go out for a couple of hours as long as its not icey. Probably be out in Boxing Day as well for a longer ride


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2014)

Started the trend when my sister was inspired to buy a bike post Wiggo TDF and we went out for a wee one before food 

Last year was an icy 30odd solo MTB, this year looks like a wind battered 50-60.

Depends how long my new garmin takes to charge


----------



## Turbo Rider (23 Dec 2014)

Nope. I shall be told what to do, dragged around, forced into being sociable and generally kept busy all day long. Today are my last rides of the year...unless I get bored at some point...which is likely...but not on Chrimbo day.


----------



## KneesUp (23 Dec 2014)

Turbo Rider said:


> Nope. I shall be told what to do, dragged around, forced into being sociable and generally kept busy all day long. Today are my last rides of the year...unless I get bored at some point...which is likely...but not on Chrimbo day.


I'm the same - I'm too ill to commute today and tomorrow (I've got a bad cough, and cold air makes it worse) and then it's family duties until New Years Eve - which involves being at the other end of the country. I'll try and fit a bike in the car, but even if I do, I doubt I'll get chance to ride it!


----------



## Turbo Rider (23 Dec 2014)

Definitely the time of year to be taking it easy then, but boys will be boys!


----------



## bpsmith (23 Dec 2014)

User3094 said:


> If you see a fat lad on a blue Ribble give us a wave!


I read that as...if you see a fat lad with a Blue Riband.


----------



## bpsmith (24 Dec 2014)

My Christmas break riding is looking dodgy. Can't breathe, swallow or balance with this sinus and chest infection!

Antibiotics not really hitting the mark yet...


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2014)

I just stood up and fell off of the floor, this virus is not nice.


----------



## glenjarvis (24 Dec 2014)

Im out also
going to burn 1000 calories(according to my garmin) and hopefully sneak off at sometime to watch back to back Homeland tv show with a tin of roses!


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2014)

I would take any sort of garmin calorie measurement with a very large dose of salt. Estimate 30 cals per mile, 40 if very hilly and really pushing it! Strava is closer, my garmin measures double that estimate!


----------



## bpsmith (24 Dec 2014)

glenjarvis said:


> Im out also
> going to burn 1000 calories(according to my garmin) and hopefully sneak off at sometime to watch back to back Homeland tv show with a tin of roses!


I am up to date on Homeland, so can tell you the end of you would prefer to ride for longer?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2014)

if i wake up early then yes i will creep out for a quick ride whilst the rest of the family snooze

have a good one


----------



## glenjarvis (24 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> I would take any sort of garmin calorie measurement with a very large dose of salt. Estimate 30 cals per mile, 40 if very hilly and really pushing it! Strava is closer, my garmin measures double that estimate!


 Thanks for that I did wonder how accurate it was I found if I do 24 miles the garmin would read 1000cal to be fair its fairly hilly(for Essex) but maybe its nearer 750 cals


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2014)

I don't know if I'll be riding Christmas day now, temps are dropping and I've strained my calf; probably done rushing to our club meet point after a flat (514ft in 4.2miles); it probably wasn't wise in hindsight to do another 65miles after. I'll see how it feels in the morning but I think I'd rather go out with the club on boxing day


----------



## glenjarvis (24 Dec 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I am up to date on Homeland, so can tell you the end of you would prefer to ride for longer?


 Im up to date as well but like it so much happily watch a few episodes back to back


----------



## burndust (24 Dec 2014)

I'm still planning on getting out...could be icy though so may not get to do the ride I want...I might find myself doing hill reps and laps on safe terrain to get the milage up and bank the calories for dinner...and everything else... nom nom nom


----------



## bpsmith (24 Dec 2014)

glenjarvis said:


> Im up to date as well but like it so much happily watch a few episodes back to back


I rarely watch stuff more than once. So have you finished watching all of Season 4 too then?


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2014)

Probably have an 8 mile circular ride to the Rock at Georgeham for a quick snifter before lunch.


----------



## StickBouncer (25 Dec 2014)

Finally got the nerve to go out on my Defy for the first time this morningas there was hardly any traffic about and all I can say is Whoo Hooe What fun. Bin several (20) years since on a proper bike wow how they have changed for the better. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Dec 2014)

Still waiting to set off on the bikes, a few minutes ago it was thundering and lightening here in Holmes Chapel, welcome back to the North West and completely rubbish forecasts. Setting off out regardless in about 20 mins.
Happy Christmas to everyone and especially to the many we have met and ridden with.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Dec 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Still waiting to set off on the bikes, a few minutes ago it was thundering and lightening here in Holmes Chapel, welcome back to the North West and completely rubbish forecasts. Setting off out regardless in about 20 mins.
> Happy Christmas to everyone and especially to the many we have met and ridden with.



Lovely over here in Glossop. Sunny, almost no wind. Head up to the hills, you won't regret it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2014)

Well I have managed to get my morning walk in, in between hailstone storms that nearly gave us a white Christmas. 'tis here again at the moment though.
Best wishes everyone and stay safe. Don't want to hear about to many people murdering their families from the stress of Christmas.


----------



## sackville d (25 Dec 2014)

Yes, I`ve been and it was gorgeous.Had a little too much to drink yesterday so went very steady up the steep bits just noodling away and taking in the views Widdop Res was just stunning this morning.
Saw a couple of hawks, a little donkey, which was rather apt, runners, horse riders and walkers and another rider heading up to Cliviger Wind farm.Like I said,gorgeous.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Dec 2014)

Very nice sunny weather here too. I have managed to get a ride in as well despite punctures and a bad back doing their best to stop me. I went for the easy option of circuits around Chillington Manor. 

Now to start cooking!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Dec 2014)

I went out.


----------



## Twinks (25 Dec 2014)

Glossop - Stalybridge - Greenfield - Saddleworth Moor - Holmfirth - Meltham - Marsden - Diggle - Dobcross - Uppermill - Mossley - Stalybridge and back to "sunny Glossop". Me and the hubster now too tired to cook the turkey! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Nitram55 (25 Dec 2014)

Managed to get out this morning with my son, lovely and sunny then 2 miles from home had my second puncture of the year, enjoyed it including a mile or so of unpaved canal towpath that was well sketchy slipping and sliding all over the place.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Last year we did a 100km ride on Christmas day. This year, I will settle for managing to walk 100 metres. I think it is probably the most realistic target i can set! You never know i might even subject you all to a write up of it!



In response.... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/page-1307


----------



## BrynCP (25 Dec 2014)

Managed to get out today on a 23.5 miler before dinner, 1200ft climbing! Took it pretty easy, only one of a few rides where I did not do any 1st, 2nd or 3rd bests on Strava!

800 calories burned, only 8000 more to burn off


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Dec 2014)

Nice 14 miles with my son, beautiful sunshine and sunset. Helped digest the Christmas dinner !

Happy Christmas everyone !


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2014)

13 or so miles on the Viner. Good to have a ride other than the commute for the first time in nearly three weeks.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2014)

I'd have been out today (and yesterday)... if I'd remembered to bring my shorts. I remembered everything else. Bother. Still, at least the bike has had a trip in the car up the M5.


----------



## snorri (25 Dec 2014)

A beautiful day from dawn until dusk, but frosty at sea level with puddles frozen over so side roads on higher ground best avoided. Had a long walk instead.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Dec 2014)

Thanks to the weather rolling through the Cheshire Gap we didn't get out until well after 11am at which time the rain had abated to a gentle drizzle but with blue sky approaching. Headed north, through Knutsford and looped back round to Holmes Chapel. Unfortunately our time was cut short because of some sort of meal connected with this day, so just 32 miles on fixed. We saw very few cyclists, one of which we rode with for a few miles and another who was in shorts.
Flat roads and clear skies, our short term riding companion from Macclesfield Wheelers,






At least we had an appetite when we got back. Wonderful meal best thing about it was that all the vegetables were from our allotment. Just the Christmas cake to go


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2014)

Quick 24 miles late morning to build up an appetite then another 11 miles round trip to my mum's for dinner.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> A beautiful day from dawn until dusk, but frosty at sea level with puddles frozen over so side roads on higher ground best avoided. Had a long walk instead.


My saddle had a layer of frost when I wanted to ride back home!


----------



## Gixxerman (25 Dec 2014)

I did a nice 35 mile off-road ride in my beloved lincolnshire wolds. Harder than expected as the ground was very heavy. Had to stop a few times to scrape the mud off my tyres. Was quite warm for the time of year. Here a few piccies. The golf ball is the Claxby radar tower which is part of the NATS network.


----------



## snorri (25 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> My saddle had a layer of frost when I wanted to ride back home!


That's nothing to you Pat, you are young.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> That's nothing to you Pat, you are young.


Plus I've got ice tyres


----------



## HLaB (25 Dec 2014)

Got out afterall, went along the coast and when it warmed up I came back inland and via hills. The smaller transition road in between was a wee bit dodgy/ icy. Tiok it very easy for the 35miles so as not to stress my thigh. Supposed to be going out for a ride tomorrow with the club but its freezing fog so I might have to pass!


----------



## Panter (26 Dec 2014)

Did a quick 14 miles in the morning which was nice.
What was even nicer was that it was my first time on the road bike for 18 Months! Couldn't believe just how smooth, effortless (sort of) and quiet it was compared to the knobbly-shod MTB.
A couple of idiot drivers out unfortunately, the milk of human kindness seemed sour even on Xmas day but nothing spoiled that run out for me 

Anyway, quick snap from my chilly Tour de Sheppey


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Plus I've got ice tyres


I have heard about those, what stops them from melting when it gets warmer


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Dec 2014)

Managed about 2 miles,Had to stop due to a crushing chest pain,took myself off to 
A&E,Had an EMCG,blood tests and an X-Ray all came back negative,they're best
guess was cold air and overexertion,I've had better Xmas Days


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2014)

I never managed to get out in the end yesterday, made up for it this morning though, just over 50 miles on the ice bike, boy is that hard work, now time for a bath and listen to the football.


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Managed about 2 miles,Had to stop due to a crushing chest pain,took myself off to
> A&E,Had an EMCG,blood tests and an X-Ray all came back negative,they're best
> guess was cold air and overexertion,I've had better Xmas Days


Oh dear! Glad you're ok. It was a good idea to get checked out though.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (26 Dec 2014)

You're putting me to shame! Didn't get out Christmas Eve - thought it more important to put in the new kitchen sink so we had running water in there for Christmas. Couldn't get out on Christmas Day either - youngest daughter out of bed at 2, 3, 5.30 and 6, and then plenty of tidying to do between present opening and family arriving for dinner.
Didn't get out today either - simply to much family stuff to be done. Was hard enough to find an hour to get the dogs out.

Tomorrow the weather looks reasonable in the afternoon so fitting my new grips and stealth GPS unit in the morning and hopefully will get in a 15 - 20. I might also get my daughters ( yes both) to do a short ride as they have both been sat in front of the box all day.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Dec 2014)

I've just been informed that my evening walk (physio) is cancelled due to snow. There appears to be a good layer several centimetres thick and my husband has said no to it and crutches... Oh well. I have been out twice each day since the disk ruptured, today will be the first time I have missed a session, but it can't be helped. We shall have to see what the morning bring!!


----------

